# Longing for sexual soul mate



## sewmenitears (Mar 1, 2008)

k


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I don’t quite know how to respond to this. Yes the immediate thought would be counseling. Since you have not done so I would strongly suggest you try it. Maybe not as a couple but for you. To help get a grasp on why this bothers you so much. Would it have bothered you if he had a past with many women. It sounds as if your husband is a very good man who had a period of confusion when he was young. I assume from your post that you have no reason to believe he has continued this type of behavior. With a marriage of 17 years and several kids I think you owe it to yourself, him and your family to try counseling. It may not help you with this issue but at least it might help you find out what you really want. And that will help you down the road. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

